# Aucune recharge en cours



## Rodess (2 Juin 2011)

Bonjour à tous, voilà le pépin :

Mac book classique, entrée de gamme, 1 an, utilisation quasi journalière (un peu moins depuis quelques jours : achat d'un air en appoint)

Pas plus protecteur que moi, je respecte les cycles de rechargements à la minute près...

Seulement voilà, depuis peu, la loupiotte de recharge reste au vert, AUCUNE RECHARGE EN COURS...le mac ne démarre pas s'il n'est pas sur secteur. Dans le système : aucune batterie installée. 

270 cycles au compteur.

Habituellement la crise dure 2 heures et tout rentre dans l'ordre, mais plus ça va et plus ça dure !
Rester sur secteur c'est pas ça le plus gênant (quoi que quand tu met 1000  sur une table tu es en droit d'exiger que ton ordinateur tienne plus d'un an...), le plus ennuyeux c'est que l'ordinateur rame !!!!!! Pire qu'un PC, c'est dire ! 

Je ne pourrais pas faire marcher la garantie les papiers et la boite sont à 5000 km de là où je me trouve en ce moment.

Quelqu'un à une idée pour le booster un peu ? Et je suppose que oui (mais on sait jamais), pensez vous que la batterie soit morte ?


----------



## Lucieaus (2 Juin 2011)

Morte ou en train de mourir, c'est probable.
La boite, tu parles de la boite de l'ordinateur? Si oui, ils n'en auront pas besoin.

Si il rame, commence par faire un peu de ménage. Désinstallation des programmes dont tu ne te sers plus, opération de maintenance avec Onyx et CleanMyMac et manipulations classiques http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR et http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR

Vérifie que tu n'ai pas un truc qui te mange des ressources dans le moniteur d'activités, aussi.

Essaie pour la garantie si tu as un centre agrée à proximité. La garantie est internationale, et tu n'as peut être pas besoin de la facture, vu que l'activation de la garantie est balancée sur leur serveurs dès le premier démarrage de l'ordinateur et de la première connexion (Non?). Ils sont peut-être supposés savoir quand l'ordinateur a été démarré pour la première fois.


----------



## Rodess (2 Juin 2011)

Je voudrais bien avoir un store à proximité, je suis en Gaspésie à 11 heure de Montréal, sans voiture jusque septembre Pas de chance quoi ! Mais je vais passer leur faire un petit coucou pour négocier une batterie avant de reprendre l'avion.

Bon je vais faire les manip de base et je verrais bien, merci pour les infos

D'après toi, c'est logique, plus de batterie = ordinateur qui rame ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h58 ----------

J'ai oublié de préciser, quand il est pas en crise, la batterie affiche un état de santé de 94 %, ce qui est pas trop mal je pense


----------



## Lucieaus (2 Juin 2011)

Je sais que sur les anciens modèles avec batterie amovible, lorsqu'ils étaient connectés sur secteur et sans batterie, le processeur perdait légèrement en puissance.

Donc peut être que dans ton cas, lorsque la batterie n'est plus reconnue, le processeur abaisse automatiquement ses fréquences de fonctionnement.


----------



## Larme (2 Juin 2011)

As-tu enlevé la batterie, dépoussiérer si besoin et l'as remise ?
Il m'arrive moi, au bout de trois ans de bons et loyaux services, même si maintenant, cela doit faire plus 3 ans et demi, que mon MacBook m'affiche _Aucune recharge en cours_... En général, il me suffit juste de débrancher rebrancher/retourner le MagSafe qui doit avoir un faux contact quelque part (sur la prise un peu abîmée/sale/usée au niveau du MacBook ou sur le câble du MagSafe en lui-même).

En plus d'Onyx, lui laisses-tu de la mémoire sur le disque dur ?


----------



## Sly54 (2 Juin 2011)

Rodess a dit:


> D'après toi, c'est logique, plus de batterie = ordinateur qui rame ?


Non.

Ca peut être un pb de disque dur (Utilitaire de disque : vérifier), de manque de RAM, de disque dur plein, de système "endommagé" : es tu à jour ?..

Il faudrait que tu détailles plus tes problèmes de ralentissement...


----------



## Rodess (3 Juin 2011)

Les problème de ralentissement se traduisent par :
Souris qui se déplace en décalée, au mois 2 secondes de retard sur le geste,
Les programmes sont long à charger
Au démarrage il se passe bien 5 secondes avant d'entendre le gong

Au programme : sauvegarde des données, j'ai essayé Onyx apparemment il a détecté des problèmes disque. Heureusement j'ai les CD de départ. Je vais essayer de réparer via l'utilitaire, quelqu'un m'a conseillé de réinitialiser la PRAM aussi...si jamais ça ne fonctionne pas, remise à 0.

En tout cas, petite parenthèse très personnelle, je suis très déçu du Macbook au niveau matériel il n'est à la hauteur de son prix je trouve ! J'espère que le MacBook Air sera meilleur...


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Juin 2011)

Rodess a dit:


> En tout cas, petite parenthèse très personnelle, je suis très déçu du Macbook au niveau matériel il n'est à la hauteur de son prix je trouve ! J'espère que le MacBook Air sera meilleur...



Pas le seul, il est moins solide qu'un ordinateur ACER ... un défi de plus relevé par APPLE.


----------



## Rodess (3 Juin 2011)

Formaté, toujours le problème de lenteur.

Pensez vous que ça puisse être un simple problème de batterie morte ?
Sa ne me dérange pas d'en racheter une mais si c'est autre chose...autant le jeter !


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2011)

As tu lancé l'Utilitaire de disque, afin de diagnostiquer un (éventuel) pb sur ce disque dur ?

Pas de disque dur externe pour démarrer dessus ?


----------



## Rodess (3 Juin 2011)

Le disque semble être en bon état d'après l'utilitaire et Onyx.
Le plus étrange, c'est que pendant la réinstallation de Mac OS, sa fonctionné parfaitement bien ! La souris répondait parfaitement. C'est une fois réinstallé que sa re commence à déconner ! Bon la batterie est toujours HS mais le problème de lenteur était corrigé.

Si j'ai un disque externe mais je dois avouer que je ne suis pas suffisamment connaisseur pour faire cette manipulation.


----------



## Sly54 (3 Juin 2011)

Rodess a dit:


> Le plus étrange, c'est que pendant la réinstallation de Mac OS, sa fonctionné parfaitement bien ! La souris répondait parfaitement. C'est une fois réinstallé que sa re commence à déconner !


Mais pendant que tu installais, tu avais démarré sur le DVD.
Après la réinstallation, tu as redémarré sur ton disque dur.

C'est pour ça que les symptômes décrits me font penser à un disque dur défectueux. Un démarrage sur ton 2e disque dur te permettrait d'en être à peu près sûr.


----------



## Rodess (4 Juin 2011)

je vais essayer d'installer OS sur l'externe, mais bon un disque, une batterie, quoi après ? C'est quand même dingue il a pas un an ! Ma confiance va en prendre un coup ! 
Enfin bref, merci à tous pour vos réponses


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Juin 2011)

Rodess a dit:


> je vais essayer d'installer OS sur l'externe, mais bon un disque, une batterie, quoi après ? C'est quand même dingue il a pas un an ! Ma confiance va en prendre un coup !
> Enfin bref, merci à tous pour vos réponses



Attend la réponse du test.

Un DD qui lache sur un portable ... rien de choquant.

Pour la batterie tu as un macbook unibody ?

la garantie est internationale.


----------



## Sly54 (8 Juin 2011)

Rodess a dit:


> Je ne pourrais pas faire marcher la garantie les papiers et la boite sont à 5000 km de là où je me trouve en ce moment.





Rodess a dit:


> je vais essayer d'installer OS sur l'externe, mais bon un disque, une batterie, quoi après ? C'est quand même dingue il a pas un an ! Ma confiance va en prendre un coup !


Regarde quand même pour la garantie; voire prendre un Applecare si ta machine a encore moins de 1 an; comme ça elle sera couverte par la garantie encore 2 années complètes.


----------



## Rodess (8 Juin 2011)

Garantie expirée il y a moins d'une semaine, pas de bol quoi.

Oui MacBook Unibody dans sa jolie coquille biodégradable qui s'use quand il y a trop de vent 
Bon j'arrête de critiquer...
Bref j'ai trouvé un réparateur agréé Apple (le seul qui à bien voulu mettre ses mains dedans), il est à 2 heure de chez moi, il m'a proposé de le mettre sur batterie neuve pour voir si c'est juste la batterie qui ferait ça après ça je verrais bien. Si c'est la carte mère...poubelle !

Voilà voilà je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Rodess (12 Juin 2011)

Désolé si je remonte le post...

Je n'ai finalement pas trouvé mon fameux réparateur Mac en Gaspésie...résultat toujours pas réparé.

Mais...
(suspense)

Là, il re fonctionne normalement...enfin pour l'instant et depuis 5 minutes seulement !
Rapidité, fluidité, comme à l'origine...bref un mac quoi.

POURQUOI ?? 

Quelqu'un d'autre ici à déjà vu ça ? Je ne lui ai rien fait du tout, juste une balade en Gaspésie.


----------



## ericvallet (28 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,
Voilà j'ai un macbook qui à 2ans, 
Petit historique, Ma batterie avait du mal a ce recharger et tenait plus la charge, je suis aller a apple et on ma changer le chargeur et la batterie, ca a marché 1jour. Retour a apple autopsie de ordi et verdict MagSafe changé mais la carte mère arrive plus a communiquer avec la batterie... mini 400e de réparation

Donc je ne suis penché sur le problème,
Macbook me dit que la batterie n'est pas en charge, mais reconnaît la batterie et le plus bizarre c'est qui charge quand meme la batterie mais très très lentement que j'y avais jamais prêté attention. Le voyan du MagSafe reste éteint, alors qui a été changé et marche sur d'autre.

voici pour info

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	SMP-bq20z951-3d77-aab
  Fabricant  :	SMP
  Nom de lappareil*: :	bq20z951
  Pack Lot Code :	0000
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	002a
  Révision du matériel :	000a
  Révision de pile :	0100
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	1971
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	4384
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	1
  Conditions :	Bonne
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	160
  Tension (mV) :	11376

Réglages dalimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	10
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	2
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	Non

Bizarre une   Intensité de courant (mA) :	160 c'est si peu que MB ne sais pas communiquer avec... 

j'ai testé, une réinstallation, 
un reset du systeme d'alim, 
acheté un chargeur 85w
rien de change

Que faire... ??? peut on lui boosté son intensité?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Mathis77 (10 Février 2012)

Ahh ! Vous aussi, moi, pareil ! Il y'a 1an mon chargeur me met "AUCUNE RECHARGE EN COURS" donc, j'en achète un autre pas Apple, ça marche comme sur des roulettes, et là, oui, maintenant, il me fait le même truc le nouveau chargeur d'y a un an !  Donc, mon Mac est 4x moins rapide, ce qui aide pas forcement quand ou joue ou qu'on monte des vidéos en 1080p.... La config est la suivante : MPB 15" 2007 2.33Ghz core 2 Duo, 4Go de RAM et un HDD de 500Go en 7200Tr/min. Et aussi, la batterie est pas celle d'origine. Bref.  Help me pliz', merci d'avance. iMathis_ on Twitter


----------



## olivertwistagain (20 Août 2012)

bonjour,
Voilà j'ai un macbook qui à 4ans, 
Petit historique, apres une longue absence sur mc book  j ai voulu m y remettre j ai voulu charger celui ci et au stupeur mon magsafe reste au vert .Donc pour moi charger .J enleve le magsafe et le mac s eteint .Je regarde plus profondément dans les caracteristiques  (aucune recharge en cours )

voici les parametres alimentation 

voici pour info

Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série P-ASMB016-38c2-281c
  Fabricant  :	DP
  Nom de lappareil*: :ASMB016
  Pack Lot Code :	0002
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0110
  Révision du matériel :	0500
  Révision de pile :	0102
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	0
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :0
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	197
  Conditions :	VERIFIEZ LA BATTERIE
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	0
  Tension (mV) : 5224

Réglages dalimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	5
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du système (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du disque (minutes) :	10
  Minuterie de suspension dactivité du moniteur (minutes) :	2
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par louverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de lintensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de ladaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	Non

  POUR VOUS QUEL EST LE PROBLEME? MOI CE QUI ME CHIFFONNE  C EST LA CONDITION VERIFIEZ LA BATTERIE 

J ATTEND  VOS REMARQUES ET VOS SOLUTIONS MERCI PAR AVANCE POUR VOTRE AIDE


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Août 2012)

batterie HS.


----------



## quetzal (12 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même problème que @olivertwistagain. Mon MackBook blanc a 6 ans. Le disque dur, changé, marché parfaitement. Jusqu'ici la batterie chargeait bien. Je voulais hier offrir mon ordi à ma chérie, dont le PC vient de rendre l'âme. Je vérifie l'installation, et stupeur aussi : lorsque la prise MacSafe est débranchée, l'ordinateur s'éteint. La prise MagSafe reste au vert. Diagnostic : pas de charge de la batterie. 

Est-ce que les infos ci-dessous signifie que la batterie est morte, ou juste qu'il y a un faux contact ?  Les batteries de MacBook meurent-elles tout à coup, comme cela ? Avez-vous une explication claire de ce phénomène ? Informations sur ma batterie ci-dessous :


Informations de la batterie :

  Informations sur le modèle :
  Nº de série :	DP-ASMB013-3551-2b92
  Fabricant  :	DP
  Nom de l&#8217;appareil*: :	ASMB013
  Pack Lot Code :	0001
  PCB Lot Code :	0000
  Version du programme interne :	0102
  Révision du matériel :	0300
  Révision de pile :	0100
  Informations sur la charge :
  Charge restante (mAh) :	0
  Charge complète :	Non
  En cours de chargement :	Non
  Capacité de charge complète (mAh) :	0
  Informations sur la santé :
  Comptage de cycles :	270
  Conditions :	Vérifiez la batterie.
  Batterie installée :	Oui
  Intensité de courant (mA) :	49
  Tension (mV) :	4082

Réglages d&#8217;alimentation du système :

  Alimentation secteur :
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du système (minutes) :	20
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du disque (minutes) :	180
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du moniteur (minutes) :	10
  Redémarrage automatique en cas de panne de courant :	Non
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par l&#8217;ouverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Réactivation par le réseau :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l&#8217;intensité :	Oui
  Alimentation par batterie :
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du système (minutes) :	15
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du disque (minutes) :	180
  Minuterie de suspension d&#8217;activité du moniteur (minutes) :	15
  Réactivation par un changement de tension :	Non
  Réactivation par l&#8217;ouverture du boîtier :	Oui
  Mise en veille du moniteur par réduction de l&#8217;intensité :	Oui
  Réduction de la luminosité :	Oui

Configuration matérielle :

  UPS installé :	Non

Informations de l&#8217;adaptateur secteur :

  Connecté :	Oui
  En cours de chargement :	Non


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Janvier 2013)

quetzal a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Est-ce que les infos ci-dessous signifie que la batterie est morte, ou juste qu'il y a un faux contact ?  Les batteries de MacBook meurent-elles tout à coup, comme cela ? Avez-vous une explication claire de ce phénomène ? Informations sur ma batterie ci-dessous :



Elle est morte de chez morte.


----------



## quetzal (12 Janvier 2013)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Elle est morte de chez morte.



Merci  Est-ce que vous savez où en acheter une nouvelle ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Janvier 2013)

Macway, par exemple. Autrement probablement Apple.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Janvier 2013)

Pour les batteries amovibles : APPLE et peu importe.

Pour les batteries inamovible vu mon expérience je ne peux que conseiller le changement dans un apple store. Pourquoi ? A la base je voulais monter moi même la batterie, mais ne trouvant pas une batterie d'origine APPLE a monter moi même, j'ai choisi d'aller dans un APP store. 
Je reçois un appel m'expliquant qu'ils ont du changer la carte logique à cause d'une sur tension... En gros je pense que si je l'avais changé moi même j'aurai surement rencontré le même problème ... 

Mais c'est pas seulement pour ça, quand c'est apple qui change la batterie c'est eux qui sont responsables (même hors garantie), quand tu l'as change toi même, c'est toi. Donc je préfère payer un peu plus, surtout que l'économie n'est pas super grande ...


----------

